

2008 Sichuan Earthquake Likely Man-Made - kevin_morrill
http://chinadigitaltimes.net/2012/12/2008-sichuan-earthquake-likely-man-made/

======
yread
Speculation on this area apparently isn't new
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/4434400...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/4434400/Chinese-
earthquake-may-have-been-man-made-say-scientists.html) [2009]. Very
interesting I haven't heard of that before, it's possible, it seems
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reservoir-
induced_seismicity#Re...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reservoir-
induced_seismicity#Reservoirs)

------
Someone
Man-made? More like man-triggered:

"The Zipingpu reservoir’s apparent _triggering_ of the Wenchuan earthquake is
an unprecedented case of reservoir- _induced_ seismicity that presents huge
challenges for scientific theory."

There is way too little potential energy in that reservoir to cause an
earthquake on that scale.

------
rplnt
> The Chinese earthquake that killed 80,000 people in May of 2008 most likely
> was not an act of God, a study released today has found.

I can understand that for some strange reason is the phrase "act of God" in
the USA law system (it is, right?). But why is it in a scientific paper?

~~~
linohh
The paper itself does not contain the word 'god' at all.

~~~
rplnt
Ah, OK, I thought it was a citation. It certainly looked so with that styling.

~~~
samuel_wade
It's from the press release, not the paper itself.

------
seanmcdirmid
Weird. I felt the quake in Beijing while we were interviewing someone. Crazy
to think that it could be manmade and still felt that far.

------
jtl09
please believe this absurdity if you are a moron.

